# Lionel power passers



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I picked up a couple and a track in a deal are they worth anything?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Not many people into those cars. They don't go for much on e-bay.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It depends, the Dodge Chargers always seem to go for a lot.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

We have had the best luck selling the cars from the Star Wars set......fairly hard set to find set, and I beleive the cars were exclusive to said set.

I Sell a fair amount of replacement parts kits for them as well.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

